# Chicagoland Backyard HERF



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

Once again I am opening my back yard to the cigar community for a night of fellowship and cards under the stars. All smokers/players and their friends are welcome.

I live in Hoffman Estates near Fox & Hound.

Saturday June 24, 7PM-1AM


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Can you PM your addy Cochise, I might be able to make this one. I live in Roselle.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

You, you, you bad Chicago people.
I thought I would party again with some of you next week but no, my company had to mess with that.
I will be back out there again though, and look out.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Blueface said:


> You, you, you bad Chicago people.
> I thought I would party again with some of you next week but no, my company had to mess with that.
> I will be back out there again though, and look out.


Just waiting on a date, Carlos....


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

I hope to see you there icehog


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

i am a newbie but can i come to your hurf i can bring some homebrew that i make its quite good so others have told me or some good jug wine . if so please pm me thanks alex :al


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

bpcr said:


> i am a newbie but can i come to your hurf i can bring some homebrew that i make its quite good so others have told me or some good jug wine . if so please pm me thanks alex :al


No admission necessary, but you can bring it all the same !

I'll send a PM

It looks like mid 60s after dark.

You may want to bring a jacket and cap.


----------



## VictimSix (May 15, 2006)

Cochise said:


> No admission necessary, but you can bring it all the same !
> 
> I'll send a PM
> 
> ...


Doh, I'd love to go but I have to take my damn friend to the dentist (widom teeth). If tomorrow is anything like today it will be a beautiful day for a HERF.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Not looking good with work, still trying to wiggle out of it....


----------

